# PMS



## socialfobe (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone notice if your anxiety gets worse pre-menstrual? I used to hate getting my period. Now I can't wait, just so I don't have to deal with the PMS! oke


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

My anxiety is consistent, Pre-menstrual or not. I have noticed that I get bursts of rage at little things a few days before my period though. 
I recently read that doctors are prescribing antidepressants for PMS. 
Evening Primrose Oil (a supplement that can be found at any pharmacy) is also really effective for me.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

I notice the anxiety pushes me to tears much faster both the day before I get my period and the day before I ovulate. I seem to have the worst anxiety attacks during those times. I guess its the normal axniety compiled with the hormone changes. :um


----------



## Happy Hermit (Apr 5, 2006)

YES! I am definately more nervous and shakey the week before my period.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Back when I was a kid, it was just considered normal that women were more emotional and cranky before their monthly then somebody somewhere decided about the time I got in high school that the pre-menstrual stuff didn't exist so girls couldn't miss school or not dress out for pe because of it. Now women who have the pre-menstrual symptoms are treated for a medical condition. Odd huh?


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

Happy Hermit said:


> YES! I am definately more nervous and shakey the week before my period.


 :ditto and also my depression is worse. When it's really bad I start getting really suicidal thoughts for a few days, it's pretty scary.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

ianthe said:


> I dont get anxiety more, but I do get more depressed and have more rage. Now that i think of it, my anxiety is actually lessened when i get pms, because i just hate everyone and dont care what they think.





Nöliena said:


> my depression is worse. When it's really bad I start getting really suicidal thoughts for a few days, it's pretty scary.


You both sound exactly like me. I get so cranky and irritable but have hardly any anxiety. I describe my depression as a big deep hole that my feet dangle in. But, then my period comes along and it is like someone grabbed me by the ankles and jerked me down into the bottom of the hole. So, after my period I spend the next two weeks trying to get out depression.


----------



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

I get near-suicidal sometimes when I'm PMS-ing too. Extremely scary indeed.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

> You both sound exactly like me. I get so cranky and irritable but have hardly any anxiety. I describe my depression as a big deep hole that my feet dangle in. But, then my period comes along and it is like someone grabbed me by the ankles and jerked me down into the bottom of the hole. So, after my period I spend the next two weeks trying to get out depression.


I agree too it's VERY severe during period time. I think there's only one week a month where I feel ok or more normal cause it seems there's a week of pms (pre) then the dms (during) then the ams (after) so that don't leave much time. It's really bad cause I generally am in anxiety mode all the time but with this too it's like a big black hole and you can't talk or get yourself out of it at all the worse is awful :why am I even here & what's the point & I could care less about anything and so on. It's truly horrible. I always had bad pms moody, irritated, cranky, tearful, overly emotional and despondent but it's like it's gone up a notch or should I say down way down during this time.
At least men with S.A. don't have this dumped on them as well.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Secretive said:


> > You both sound exactly like me. I get so cranky and irritable but have hardly any anxiety. I describe my depression as a big deep hole that my feet dangle in. But, then my period comes along and it is like someone grabbed me by the ankles and jerked me down into the bottom of the hole. So, after my period I spend the next two weeks trying to get out depression.
> 
> 
> I agree too it's VERY severe during period time. I think there's only one week a month where I feel ok or more normal cause it seems there's a week of pms (pre) then the dms (during) then the ams (after) so that don't leave much time. It's really bad cause I generally am in anxiety mode all the time but with this too it's like a big black hole and you can't talk or get yourself out of it at all the worse is awful :why am I even here & what's the point & I could care less about anything and so on. It's truly horrible. I always had bad pms moody, irritated, cranky, tearful, overly emotional and despondent but it's like it's gone up a notch or should I say down way down during this time.
> At least men with S.A. don't have this dumped on them as well.


I have tried birth control a couple of times because for some people it can really help with PMS. I tried Seasonale but couldn't stay on it more than a week it made me really really depressed. I just tried the Ortho Evra patch and that lasted two days, the patch was really itchy on my skin. I think I just need the lowest dose birth control. I have a prescription for Loestrin but I would really like to try the new one that is supposed to come out this year called Lybrel. You don't have any period because you take the pill 365 days a year without placebos and since you take it all of the time it is a low dose.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I am a lucky one, I guess. I don't get PMS or cramps.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> Redferne said:
> 
> 
> > I get near-suicidal sometimes when I'm PMS-ing too. Extremely scary indeed.
> ...


Ditto. Many times I'd find myself sitting in my room thinking about leaving this world...I'd have to remind myself that it's PMS and that'll feel better in a few days.

One doctor said I might have PMDD.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

When I get my period, I'm a total basket case. I get violent, rapid mood shifts. My anxiety shoots through the roof and my depression hits bottom. I've also been suicidal many times during the week before my period. I'm surprised that no one's put me away yet :um


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

> I've also been suicidal many times during the week before my period. I'm surprised that no one's put me away yet


Funny you mentioned that. When I was hospitalized in inpatient mental health for depression, one of the nurses casually mentioned to me during my exam that almost all the women on the ward happened to be on their period when they were admitted.


----------



## Secretive (Feb 5, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> I am a lucky one, I guess. I don't get PMS or cramps.


You are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lucky. PMS is just awful it's really really mentally debilitating.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

My anxiety is definitely worse when I have pms.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

This, is an interesting post. I suffer severely from PMS, tonight, I was laying in bed, my thoughts were rapid, I started to wonder if I was manic! I can be, aggressive, extremely outspoken, my intensity multiplies. I get shaky, ever gone to a job interview during this time, coupled with SA, fun;-D. The relationships that I've had, has suffered during this time, I can be horrendous to deal with, then five minutes later, I'm saying I'm sorry, oh, I believe I'm right at the time, but I take it to the extreme;-) I try so hard to control what I'm saying, before I know it, I've spoke my mind.

The week after, I've noticed I'm a lot more confidant, it blows my mind, logical, rational, not much could upset me, I want to feel like that all the time, I imagine, it's what "Normal" feels like.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I know what you mean. It is like being two different people. I have wondered if I was manic, too. I hope you feel better. :hug


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Most def, that feeling of being a different person, I have been so moody if I could have left me, I would have. It's a rollercoaster ride.

Right before my period, I also notice my grooming patterns increase, I spend more time on my hair, makeup, maybe I should say, I feel like spending more time on these issues.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## DreamerOne (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, before my hysterectomy, I had severe PMS that totally made my SA worse. MUCH worse. Birth Control Pills always made my depression much worse but would help the PMS a bit. Now I don't have to worry about PMS but I am stuck with Hormone Replacement hell. Trying to get it right. It's hard when I already have SA plus regular anxiety and depression so I don't know when the hormones or lack of hormones is causing more or maybe helping or what. It's so very confusing and frustrating!!!! I always say that female hormones are much stronger than any doctor gives them credit for being. They can make or break ya'!


----------



## long_way_home (May 10, 2006)

I get pretty depressed/angry/irritable during my period also...
this is kind of off topic but I also get cravings for food and I eat all the time ...basically like a pregnant woman. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

YES lol. I'm close to getting mine (i wish I had written down when I got mine last month so I'd know the almost-exact date when I'll get mine again in early Nov), so I've been ehhhh mostly due to the sore boobies -_- lol. But I've noticed my anxiety been going psycho all of a sudden this morning. I was totally fine yday and the day before so... *shrugs*

I too cant wait to get my periods now just so the PMS-ness goes away. I get tired of crying and stuff so easily rite before I receive my period. Unfortunately, my PMS starts 2wks before I even get mine so it's 2 wks of hell lol

im getting an anxiety attack as we speak :\ *sigh*


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I should consider myself very lucky that I don't get PMS, at least I don't think so... the first day is just terrible cramps that make movement painful, but then it's fine.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

It's not just my sa that gets worse, it's anxiety about everything and depression. Sometimes it gets so severe that I get suicidal thoughts. This can last anywhere from a few days up to nearly two weeks. A few times I've experienced extreme anxiety/depression around ovulation time, but usually I'm in a really good mood around that time. More often than not, I feel like I'm hypomanic before and when ovulating. It really does feel like I'm two different people. I'm afraid to go on birth control, but I will want to eventually. I fear it will make me even more crazy.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

my anxiety and mood in general becomes significantly worse in the middle of my cycle, and again right before my period starts. it's not unmanageable, but definitely not enjoyable. I hate being female.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

unlike most ppl that have already answered, i notice no change whatsoever in my anxiety pre-menstrual.


----------



## bubblygal26 (Aug 1, 2012)

Anxiety-wise, nothing really changes. I just started my cycle yesterday and yeah I get irritated a couple days prior to it, but nothing besides that


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't say it does, no. 

...

...


----------

